# Amazon driver abandons full van and tweets resignation



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Presented without comment.

--------------------------------------

A (now former) Amazon driver, Derick Lancaster, took to social media yesterday to inform the world not only that he was quittincg his job as an Amazon driver, *but also of the location of his fully stocked delivery van*, which he claims to have left at a Metro Detroit gas station.

*"**** that driving shit," *Lancaster tweeted, alongside the location of his apparently abandoned delivery van. "It's full of gas with the keys in the ignition," he said.










The Tweet has gone viral and has almost a quarter of a million "likes". The 22 year old driver told The Detroit News on Monday: *"I was making 200-300 stops a day, and I just couldn't do it anymore. I was working from 9 in the morning to about 10 at night, and I couldn't do it anymore."*

Lancaster says he was working for Amazon for 5 months "and was based out of Amazon's Hazel Park delivery station." After starting with a position in the warehouse, he switched to delivery, the report says.

*He said that while warehouse workers have a set schedule, drivers can't go home at the end of the day until all of their packages are delivered. *"You work for every penny when you're delivering," he said.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This should go well for him.
He might get free room and board, 3 meals a day as well.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Presented without comment.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Someone was having a bad day......
To Derick Lancaster's credit, he resigned, didn't abandon the position
and responsibly included the location of truck and merchandise.

After much deserved R&R Derick Shall return


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Derick Lancaster better hope his next employer doesn't google his name.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I abandoned a methy pax at a Walmart once, but I didn't think to tweet about it...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Says his only regret is putting it on social media. How could that possibly go wrong?

https://www.freep.com/videos/news/2...quits-job-twitter-post-goes-viral/5359828002/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

He did announce that he used Uber/ Lyft to go back home.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I loved his quite true statement that he could make the same money cutting lawns! 😆


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Derick Lancaster better hope his next employer doesn't google his name.


Several "Next Employers" would find Mr Lancaster's
actions an Asset:
ie.
BLM Inc
Anarchist International
ISIS Global
Al Qaeda
Uber Technologies


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

He will make more money with the gofundme pages that will probably be set up for him.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I hope amazon sue him. Why not finish the job and resigned after you delivered all the package .


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> *I hope amazon sue him. *Why not finish the job and resigned after you delivered all the package .


Headline
"Trillion $ Amazon files suit against unemployed working poor"

Mr Lancaster's GoFundMe account would quadruple +++ Explode


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve always been amazed by people who quit with a statement. Remember the flight attendant that opened the slide and jumped out? He got 4 years.

This guy is probably mentally unstable. Or just stupid.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, but, that was ****ING AWESOME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I loved his quite true statement that he could make the same money cutting lawns! &#128518;


Is he working for AMZN or the companies AMZN used to deliver the last mile?
15/hr is usually the pay contracted companies pay their drivers. &#128077;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Much better i quit in cake form,

The question is... someone leaves this cake in a break room... Who is the first to eat it?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Much better i quit in cake form,
> 
> The question is... someone leaves this cake in a break room... Who is the first to eat it?


Me. I can take a fair size chunk out of the corner with double frosting and not hurt the message.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I loved his quite true statement that he could make the same money cutting lawns! &#128518;


He would probably make more, since he can get paid in cash.

Plus, there's a chance he could turn a landscaping gig into becoming a business owner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I loved his quite true statement that he could make the same money cutting lawns! &#128518;


Coming Soon - UBER LAWNCARE !


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Coming Soon - UBER LAWNCARE !


Couldn't find your address so we shuffled.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amazon treats their employees and contractors like crap. Yet he was irresponsible leaving the keys in the vehicle and not finishing his route.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

He said he could make 15$ an hour cutting grass. Yeah for 3 months of summer in Michigan. Then you shovel snow all winter and sweat in the cold.


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Coming Soon - UBER LAWNCARE !


 That's already a thing it's called LoveLawn or LawnLove or some crap like that.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hope amazon sue him. Why not finish the job and resigned after you delivered all the package .


He didn't have to finish the task he had taken if he wanted to quit. But he had needed to return company's properties since it was his responsibility.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Someone tell this so-called “Einstein” that he could be considered an accessory to a stolen vehicle with many thousands of dollars of packages inside.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Funny tweet, but because he was driving professionally, he will most likely end up on a DAC report for vehicle/load abandonment. Not a good thing to have on your record, his driving days are over.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

He should have done this on PRIME day. (Oct. 13th)

Maximize the message/publicity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was fresh outta college, in the SF Bay Area.
Got a job with Kelly Temp as an AP clerk (yea, I was a Kelly girl), with a company that did not pay it's bills. It's one of my "top ten worst jobs ever".
Since it was temp anyway, I never stopped looking for a job.

Got a call for an interview in Oakland. Told the boss I had a doctors appt tomorrow and I'd be late.

Went to the interview. The guy liked me a lot and wanted me to start tomorrow; but it was a company policy that a partner interview before a hire, so "Do you have the time to go to LA today? I'll have you back here by 4pm."
So, off to Oakland Airport we go.
90 minutes later I'm in front of a partner.
60 minutes later we've negotiated the pay structure and I'm on my way 'home'.

By 3:30 or so, I am walking into 'the other job'.
I barely get in the door and the boss BELLOWS out the door "Get in here! You said you'd just be late." I looked at one of my co-workers and said something like "**** him", she laughed.
He came out of his office, red faced, pissed, walking up to me in an aggressive way.
I put my hand up, like a quarterback stiff-arm .. and he stopped.

I said, "The only reason I came back today is because I left my glasses in my desk drawer, otherwise I'd just call to tell you that I quit. And, in a private phone call I'd tell you a lot more, but there are ladies present so I won't. Do you have any questions?" I actually took a step towards him as I asked.

He swallowed. Said, "No", and went back into his office.
The fifteen people who witnessed it actually applauded. 
I got wishes of good luck, and hugs on the way out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When I quit at Disney (just prior to starting at the TSA) I brought a cake to the break room for my area and submitted a 2 week notice.

I was shocked but they didn’t fire me, they kept me on the schedule for the rest of the 2 week period. Bigger shocker is they still let me handle the high dollar transactions on ticket sales. (I’ve had $200,000 in register transactions before in a DAY)

I asked the boss about it.


“You treated us with respect and put in your 2 week notice. If you really really needed to start ASAP you could have just stopped showing up. Also your in the HR file as rehire. People like you can be trusted.”


And that’s how I left, with a farewell to my friends at Disney cake in the break room. And my boss told me that If things don’t work out or just need shifts to email him.


However right now that’s not going to happen. But that’s the difference. You never burn bridges that you don’t have to.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always burn bridges, so I cannot go back. It makes you work harder and smarter.

Best resignation I ever tendered was while wearing my ski suit with my boards fastened on the top of my car. Went to work at the scheduled time, but all dressed for the slopes, handed in my stuff to my boss, and walked out. Went skiing and never felt better about life that day.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

He should come and drive in The Bronx, then get back at me...


----------

